# Rare 380??



## strattus (Sep 28, 2011)

I was at a local pawn shop the other day shopping for a 380 for my wife and noticed a pistol I haven't seen before , it was a Hungarian feg mkII 380 from Interarms I checked it over a bit had a nice feel to it
D/A was good S/A real good, looked like a fairly new gun ,looked similar to the pa63
a ppk clone no doubt -wondering if anyone knows anything about these pistols or if parts would 
be available for it, I could buy it for about $200.


----------



## TedDeBearFrmHell (Jul 1, 2011)

nothing rare about the feg, and it is a good quality version of the ppk but it is NOT a clone, the parts do not interchange. feg is now out of business and parts are difficult to find.... altho parts for the interarms pph are available and they may be the same gun.... 

the feg guns are good quality so you may never need parts.


----------



## strattus (Sep 28, 2011)

Hey thanks for that info ,I had heard quite a bit about feg but didn't know about the 380 yet - may go ahead and add this one to my starter collection since I don't have a 380 I think it would be ideal for the wife and I may take a liking to it . Hey by the way do Grips or any other accessories interchange with the pa63??. .thanks again...


----------



## Cat (Apr 12, 2011)

Is this your pistol.


----------



## TedDeBearFrmHell (Jul 1, 2011)

strattus said:


> Hey thanks for that info ,I had heard quite a bit about feg but didn't know about the 380 yet - may go ahead and add this one to my starter collection since I don't have a 380 I think it would be ideal for the wife and I may take a liking to it . Hey by the way do Grips or any other accessories interchange with the pa63??. .thanks again...


i am not sure but pa63 grips should be cheap, why not be a trailblazer and discover what works, dont forget to post it here!


----------



## strattus (Sep 28, 2011)

Yeah from what I remember (haven't bought yet) but yes it looks like it ,black finish. got mkII on other side


----------



## strattus (Sep 28, 2011)

Hey that sounds good!.. if I bought 63 grips and they didn't work then I would have to get the pistol that fits the grips which may not be a bad idea...oh yeah the Interarms stamp was also larger if I remember rite


----------



## strattus (Sep 28, 2011)

That's a good lookin pistol!


----------

